# waters leaking at 19 weeks



## leannejkl

it has happened in my last 3 pregnancy my waters start leaking then after a few weeks of this they go completley. my last three pregnancys stopped at 22 weeks 24 weeks and 27 weeks.

i am now 19 weeks and i can feel them leaking again but the hospital always say everything is fine and my waters are fine till they go complatley i dont understand why they always break so early has anyone else experenced this?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi love. Just answered your post in IC thread, then saw this one.

Didn't realise you have had this before, and probably recognise the signs, so ignore my other post hun. As for PROM, it is a tricky one. No one is really sure why it happens, and to some women and not others. There are theories, infection being the obvious one, but then sometimes it happens and there is no explanation. It certainly complicates your cervical issues and I can understand how worried you must be.

Have they said that you definitely have IC? Or has the stitch been placed because of your previous PROM? It certainly can't hurt to have the stitch there, but it won't stop labour, only a weak cervix from opening without labour. Are you resting and drinking plenty of water?

Certainly the stitch will not be removed unless you go into labour and/or your waters go completely, in which case the risk of infection is high. My waters went after my emergency stitch with Evie, but I had been in labour for a week before it happened. Having the stitch placed triggered the labour for me, so I had an explanation as to why my waters broke.

Keep me posted, and keep resting x


----------



## leannejkl

hi Lizzie, thanks for your reply, i dont think i have IC i had a emergancy stitch last time put at 22 weeks with my son cos my cervix was shortening but i was having contractions and it was not silently opening. my daughter was born also at 24 weeks but i had no stitch with her i was having pains and water leaking then broke thn went into full labour. this time i know they are leaking its excatly the same the pains are the same to, people want me on bedrest but with a 5 year old with cereble palsy its hard to do that. i have my 20 week scan tomorrow but i am guessing as they have not broken completley yet they will say all looks fine like normal... i will keep u posted x


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Haven't they tested you to see if it's leaking? They should be able to use nitrizine paper or do a ferning test to see if you are actually leaking amniotic fluid :hug:


----------



## leannejkl

i gave birth yesterday at 20 weeks one day my waters had gone. x


----------



## midori1999

I am so, so sorry to hear this. :nope: :hugs:

I had pPROM with my twin girls, at 14+5. I know it's probably the last thing on your mind at the moment, but have they tested for blood disorders as this can be a cause of pPROM. 

:hugs:


----------



## moonbeam_sea

:hugs:


----------



## MUMMY1980

I am so sorry, thinking of you x


----------



## Lea8198

I am so so sorry to read this. Thinking of you xxxxx


----------

